# Delta vs. Panasonic bathroom exhaust fans?



## amateurplumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Any idea which brand is better? Thanks!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You have to be more specific. 
It's like saying which one is better, Ford or Chevy.
What two models are you trying to compare.?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I have had good luck with both and once you get into the upper end lines, they are all good.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking at this one 

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Breez-G..._sbs_hi_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0VV0NHE04V7QTW1SZ4MJ

VS​
this one http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-FV-08VQL6-Ventilation-Light-Combination/dp/B00DFE60CA/ref=pd_cp_hi_1

The delta models seem to cost less when comparing similar models. How high end do you have to go to get a well made product?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would go bigger than 80 cfm unless the bath is small.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> I would go bigger than 80 cfm unless the bath is small.


My bathroom is 5 x 8 with 8 ft ceiling.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Either one should work.
While both are quiet fans, the Panasonic should be quieter.
The Delta is 0.8 sones.
The Panasonic is 0.3 sones.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

There's often some sort of chart in the store that will tell you what CFM to get for the size (volume) of your bathroom. I always go one size larger, and get the quietest fan they have. Usually one with a light as well. If it's a new install, I always vent it horizontally through a wall, not through the roof. I know either way works, but I'm anal about roof holes of any kind.


----------

